# Low AMH at 28 years old



## JASKIREN (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to FF and wanted to introduce myself in case I can help or advise anyone else in a similar situation or vice versa. 

I haven't got very far but this is my story....

Myself and my fiancé have been together for 11 years. Neither of us have any of our own children. We started TTC in 2015 and got pregnant after 4 months of tracking ovulation using Pink Pad and digital ovulation kits. Sadly I started bleeding 2 days before my 12 week scan and found out there was no Heartbeat - fetus measured 9 weeks. I had a D&C in March 2016. I decided to push my GP to send me for a variety of blood tests so I could find out the possible causes - including FSH which came back 10.5, GP said this is perfectly normal but I've since discovered it's far from it.

6 months went by and still not pregnant after TTC practically everyday and tracking ovulation. I descided to get my AMH and Fiance's sperm tested at a private clinic (Nuffield Brentwood) as NHS didn't offer this test. AMH came back 15.8 which the doctor advised was significantly low for my age and I have fertility age of 35-40 year old. Partners sperm is fine but evidence of antisperm antibodies identified which will make it difficult for us to get pregnant. Doctor put me on DHEA for 3 months and told us to stop TTC in the meantime as I am likely to miscarry again due to AMH pointing to low quality of eggs. They also did a baseline scan - ovaries and tubes all fine but AFC is also low (11).

I told my local GP the results and she kindly referred me to an NHS fertility clinic. They said they couldn't treat me with IVF as FSH needs to be 8.9 or lower.

I am therefore seeking IVF treatment privately and have been visiting open days at a few fertility clinics over past few months. I have an initial consultation at Lister clinic on Tuesday 14th March. I'll feedback how it goes....

Best of luck to everyone on their journeys!!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello & welcome to FF 

I hope the open day answers some of your questions and gives you an idea of what to expect from your clinic.

If you'd like to create a diary where you can update your journey, you can do so here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

Good luck 

Dory
Xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I think 16 and above is normal so yours isnt too bad. Im 26 and mine is 3.8!!!! Keep tracking as you could fall pregnant again. Wish you lots,of luck xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

In my opinion your doctor has painted an unnecessarily bleak picture. Have a look at the following link, according to this info you have a good chance: https://ivf.org.uk/uploads/data/files/lister-fertility-clinic-ovarian-reserve-assessment.pdf

And age is more important than AMH anyway, my clinic never even bothered testing AMH.

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi jaskiren

Just thought I would pop on and say that at 27 I was told my amh was around 10.5. At 28 I had icsi in which 22 eggs were retrieved.  Our issue is severe male factor and although I was told my amh was low for my age it was not an issue for our reatment.  And it wasn't. We had success and and our son is now 5 years old. You definitely have every chance and I would maybe push again with trying to get nhs funding with a different fertility clinic. 

Good luck


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi jaskiren

I had my amh tested and it came back as 8. I then had it remeasured at argc where i had treatment and it came back as 15. I was 35 at the time. I am currently pregnant with #2. 

So you have everything on your side. Your amh is fine, and with you being young your egg quality will be good. 

It's a shame you aren't suitable for NHS treatment. zx


----------



## JASKIREN (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks all, 

mo89 - good luck on your 2nd round. Are you planning to start again soon? 

Ali_123 - thanks for the link, really useful info. It sounds like you are right, my doc at Lister also said my AMH wasn't that bad according to her range. Although at Lister their range is really wide (20-29 yr old normal AMH is 13-53 pmol!!). At Nuffield they are more specific. She made me test again and it came back the same, slightly lower 15.5 pmol. 

My partner also had another sperm test which came back normal but they called him the next day to say they also test on day 2 to see progression and unfortunately 55% of his sample died off which means we'll probably need ICSI. We also got the results from his sperm test with the NHS which shows he has something called 'teratozoospermia' which is low morphology. 

It's so confusing when every test comes back with different results! So it sounds like it's the sperm that might be more of an issue for us.

Max 2012 - congratulations on conceiving your son, that's so good to hear!! Good luck on TTC #2 - fx for you and enjoy a year out! 

I'm really annoyed that my doctor at Nuffield Brentwood made it seem like I was practically infertile and put me on DHEA for 3 months and told me not to TTC during that time - I feel like I've lost those 3 months and was so stressed out and worried when it wasn't that bad. I don't recommend that place! 

We're going ahead with IVF privately now anyway, starting on my next cycle. We are going to struggle financially but I just can't have my life on hold waiting any longer. I'm more optimistic now but who knows what will happen?!!


----------

